# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.19.05 released!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.19.05 is out!*    *New models were added to the list of supported. 
We wish you a nice week at work!*  *QCOM tab:*   *♦ Alcatel Allura 5056O
♦ Alcatel Flint 5054O*   *HiSilicon Tab:*  *♦ Huawei MediaPad M2-801l
♦ dtab Compact d-02H*  *MTK Tab:*  *♦ Azumi q10g* (MT6260)   *Android ADB tab:*  *♦ Huawei Accent Speed X2* (MT6735) *♦ AZUMI A50TQ* (MT6582) *♦ OPPO X9009 / F1 Plus* (MT6755) *♦ teXet X-pad RAPID 7.1 4G* (MT8735M) *♦ Truconnect D351w* (MT6572) *♦ Verykool Sl5008* (MT6735) *♦ Wiko Lenny 3* (MT6580)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

